
A Man Who Built a 40-Foot Spite Fence Around His Neighbor’s Home (2017) - Stratoscope
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/94298/charles-crocker-man-who-built-40-foot-high-spite-fence-around-his-neighbors-house
======
ThePowerOfFuet
I found this really interesting and well-written. Thanks for sharing it!

